# E-Bay seller missfourtunes



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok I know this is a soar subject from the past but I have to vent my frustration with RDA.I won an auction paid $44.00 for a kit,parts missing,emailed seller RDA was told ok will take care of that for you,still no parts,then I get e-mails to the like of oh pity me im a widow trying to continue my late husbands legacy,but all along I feel I was strung along past the 45 day buyer protection from e-bay,well so much for trust,Im out $44.00 bucks, a kit that I can't complete,and a bad taste in my mouth from RDA.
Ok I vented thanks
Mike


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

If there is an issue I always file a claim with the resolution center. Ebay would rather you settle it with the buyer, but just in case you can't you have the backing of the resolution center. It just sucks when those 45 days go by without opening a case. Makes you want to knock on their door . I am sure there is someone on this forum that lives close to the seller :thumbsup:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have had issues as well, but when I opened up a case, it all got resolved. I had the same issue with a train set. The seller sent all, except the caboose. I kept getting the story of "I'll send it in a few days," "I'm still looking", etc. The cabosse was clearly in the pictures. How can you not send it?

So I opened up a case. A few days later, I recieved a full refund including shipping. I was also able to keep the set that I did get.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I try to work with the seller, so far they all came through but one.
He kept ***** footing around so I put in a claim and remarkably I got the item in 3 days. Don't wait if they start farting around, inform e bay of the situation and that you are waiting for the seller to make it right. At least that way you have a record of it.
Did you save all the correspondence from the transaction? Forward them to e bay and see what happens.

Whatever happens give the sucker a RED dot!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't let too much time pass. I'm sorry for the widow--but--she offered it on eBay, she needs to fix it or get slammed. "She" also may be a flea market vendor who chain smokes, weighs 350 lbs. and goes by the name of Billy Joe Ray Bob.:thumbsup: I only buy the widow story when she's standing in front of me...


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey, my sister/aunt Billy Joe Ray Bob takes offense at your post Shay!

Craig


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Did you actually buy it from RDA?

Here's some past interaction with the owner - I won't buy anything from them.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6339&highlight=RDA

You were strung along - the father died years ago and the son is in charge now. Based on his attitude here - he doesn't give a rip about his customers or the perception of his product.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

There has been a lot of bad stuff on here about RDA. I wouldn't buy anything from them now. pete


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Mike,

If you have read the link Scott has put up on his reply you will see that the Co-owner of RDA has issues with customers who whinge!!! His idea of a good customer is one who gives him money for an inferior product and then keeps their trap shut. I applaud you for bring this to our attention, good news is we are well aware of RDA, bad news is you got stiffed by them!!! I feel for you losing your hard earned $$$ to such a dodgy mob!!!

Pat


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> Did you actually buy it from RDA?
> 
> Here's some past interaction with the owner - I won't buy anything from them.
> 
> ...


Why yes sir I did buy this from RDA,it was the fishermans co-op kit,Never again.......
They sure do have there nerve listing them as a craftsman kit,it is some of the poorest detail work I have ever seen,Want to talk detail,lets see.Downtown Deco could give this so called vendor a lesson or 3.
Mike


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Where is a RDA? If it is near me I will nock on there door.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It would be better to call a TV station in RDA's area and see if they have a consumer complaint department. There is one here and when they go after people especially for fraud they put the whole thing on the air for everybody to see. The program gives both sides a chance to air their problems and clear the problem up. If they don't the adverse publicity usually puts the offender out of business. Very effective. Pete


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

yellowiron said:


> Why yes sir I did buy this from RDA,it was the fishermans co-op kit,Never again.......
> They sure do have there nerve listing them as a craftsman kit,it is some of the poorest detail work I have ever seen,Want to talk detail,lets see.Downtown Deco could give this so called vendor a lesson or 3.
> Mike


RDA's kits are the best craftsman kits made! Just ask the guy, he'll tell you.  

I mean every craftsman kit requires trimming to make things fit (although it's REALLY hard to trim a window/door that's too small to fit an opening that's too big.):laugh:

It's too bad, because I liked the look of his buildings, and I'm not afraid to kit-bash, etc, but I just can't support a company that basically tells the customer to pound sand.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This thread is locked.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6339&highlight=RDA
The last post is from John.

OK, we've all had our say, including me. I think there's little point in this thread continuing, what do you say we leave it at this? I'll close this one now. _ Last edited by gunrunnerjohn; 05-22-2012 at 01:36 PM.

You notice I did not have any comments?
Strange huh? 
Open it up I did not have my say!

Well now we have another happy customer of RDA crap structures.
I thought the RDA was discussed here already.:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

Can someone post his e bay name I can't seem to find it.
I would like to save it so I NEVER buy anything from them, I will tell all I know not to either. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown: As that is what the guy seems to want. If they sell by another name post that too.

Has anyone found reviews for them also? Post the link if you have.

You think he would send the missing parts?

Give him a red dot, call the better business bureau, complain to e bay, comment about what he says on his Facebook page. Write a blog on e bay too, I think they have a special section just for dicks like him.

He does have some attitude, if you don't like our "custom" crappy kits and can't fix OUR mistakes in design we don't need your business.

Everyone.....tell everyone you know about this seller. If enough tell, he won't have to worry about complaints he won't have any customers to sell to, the DICK!

Maybe you can fabricate up the missing parts from some styrene?
What are you missing? A lot of stuff?
_


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

*Rda crap kits*

Ed:
Here is the sellers name as it is listed on e-bay
louisebenz 1960
This is in fact the home base of RDA.
The parts that I am missing were the loading dock and roof sections,
went to my lhs and ordered some evergreen material.
I think the the thing that ticks me off the most is how they strung me along for over the 45 day period were as I cant file a claim with buyer protection..Oh well live and learn..

On a side note to everyone that has responded,thanks for your support.

Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

yellowiron said:


> Ed:
> Here is the sellers name as it is listed on e-bay
> louisebenz....
> This is in fact the home base of RDA.
> ...


The DICK knew what he was doing and has probably done it a lot more.
I would still tell e bay about this shyster.

It is louisebenz1960

Poor widow huh? More like a DICK family.:thumbsdown:
Heck they only have 118 sales?
They must have a different name to?
The Father is rolling in his grave seeing how they are running the place.

I feel like buying something just to give the DICK a red dot!
I wonder if "DICK" will log on and reply?:stroke: Yes, that is for you DICK!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Those kinds of people disgust the shyte out of me. I spent nearly 30 years as a technician (read mechanic  ) and had I treated ONE customer that way, I'd be looking for a new job. I did, and still do, take great pride in my work. As all humans do I make mistakes, difference? When I do I own up and make right, a very simple concept. Sadly, too many people fail to grasp that ideal with any regularity. We need to teach them some manners. 

Carl


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

big ed said:


> Everyone.....tell everyone you know about this seller. If enough tell, he won't have to worry about complaints he won't have any customers to sell to, the DICK!


I wonder if this is his dog? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

sstlaure said:


> i wonder if this is his dog? :laugh::laugh:




rotflmfao
​


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

big ed said:


> I feel like buying something just to give the DICK a red dot!


Ed I was thinking the samething.

Mods, please do not lock this thread.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Don't let too much time pass. I'm sorry for the widow--but--she offered it on eBay, she needs to fix it or get slammed. "She" also may be a flea market vendor who chain smokes, weighs 350 lbs. and goes by the name of Billy Joe Ray Bob.:thumbsup: I only buy the widow story when she's standing in front of me...


to me (and yes ive told people this before) I have said "you may be a widow and thats fine, but Ill believe it when I see you in front of me, and if you posted it in the pictures it means its for sale, especially if you have "you get whats in the pictures" listed...end of story there...file a claim and get that started should help!! oh and if you must GIVE A RED DOT!!!!


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

*No time Left*



New Berlin RR said:


> to me (and yes ive told people this before) I have said "you may be a widow and thats fine, but Ill believe it when I see you in front of me, and if you posted it in the pictures it means its for sale, especially if you have "you get whats in the pictures" listed...end of story there...file a claim and get that started should help!! oh and if you must GIVE A RED DOT!!!!


Nope:no time left they strung me along past the 45 day time frame for the buyer protection....grrrrrrrrrrrr.....
Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Obviously, you have to act in a somewhat timely manner if you truly have a problem. I never let a problem drag out, if the seller doesn't move to resolve it, I let eBay fight with him.


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

*In the Process*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Obviously, you have to act in a somewhat timely manner if you truly have a problem. I never let a problem drag out, if the seller doesn't move to resolve it, I let eBay fight with him.


Your rite John,I am in that process rite now, luckily I saved all the e-mails from this seller that I received and sent to her...
Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> I wonder if this is his dog? :laugh::laugh:




HA HA Ha it must be.:laugh:


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

*are you kidding me?*

So im going threw my e-mails today,and low and behold it's RDA.The message read as follow's.I'm sorry part's on the way...Carol
My reply was,Sorry,Im still in contact with e-bay and nothing has changed how I feel about you or your husbands legacy,and the So called Company that you run.Hmmmm.Go figure....lol
Mike


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

big ed said:


> HA HA Ha it must be.:laugh:


LOL,This is how I felt for letting it go on so long,like a dick,oh well live and learn.
Mike


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

yellowiron said:


> So im going threw my e-mails today,and low and behold it's RDA.The message read as follow's.I'm sorry part's on the way...Carol
> My reply was,Sorry,Im still in contact with e-bay and nothing has changed how I feel about you or your husbands legacy,and the So called Company that you run.Hmmmm.Go figure....lol
> Mike


Don't beat yourself up over it....plenty of people out there that would take advantage of a nice person. I'm pretty sure they look on this website from time to time. I went to mattrda's profile to see if they had logged in recently, but it says he hasn't been on since May....I did see this on his profile (which struck me as funny yet very accurate) 

_mattrda has not made any friends yet _ :laugh:


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

*Low and behold*

I just don't believe it,yup it has finally happened,the missing part's have arrived.
Yup sure enough in Friday's mail the missing part's were delivered, along with a goodwill gesture the BR&P Ashford Tower...hmmm what to think,there's no thinking needed,im still not buying anything else from the dealer.
Mike


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

must have read this thread!!! HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I think it was the dog


----------

